# Total Cost



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Just wondering about the total cost between Lowrance & HB. what extras do you need to purchase in order to get the most out of each unit? for example Lowrance has the lss!&2 and all the other apps .but really how much does a complete high end unit cost? 3or4 grand?Seems like a lot hidden expenses involved.Is this the case with both HB & Lowrance?


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

That's hard to define. 1st you need to figure out what exactly the new system consists of. How many units do you consider to be a complete set up and what size units do you want in those locations.

At the time I purchased, I decided to go with Lowrance. I wanted an HDS unit on my console and I added the LSS1 for side scan. I knew I eventually wanted to add something else but didn't know exactly what or why. A few months later, I added an HDS7 to the bow and share the info (si/di & gps) via ethernet cable to the LSS1. Lately I've been thinking if I could find an HDS5 (gen 1) I may add that to the bow too and dedicate it to gps only.
When I decided on an upgrade. I went out and looked at both of the units and what they had to offer. I talked to a bunch of users and listened to what they had to say. 
I tried to make my decision based on the units and the set up more than about the price. Don't get me wrong, price was important but I didn't want to spend a few thousand dollars on a set up and then have regrets later because of a few hundred dollars.

There are guys who will claim brand x is better than brand y. In reality, you won't go wrong with either brand. Make the purchase about the units & their features. One of the most important things to consider is screen size. Everyone, and I mean every person I talked to advised me to get the biggest screen size(s) I could afford. 

Once you decide exacty what you want, then go out and shop prices. I purchased my stuff from Brian @ BBG Marine. He's very knowlegeable about both brands and a great source of information.


----------



## James F (Jul 2, 2005)

Thank You. I consider that very good information. I do think highly of both units.
As I saw more features being incorporated in some very affordable units, I think most companies are finding that most people are only going to spend within their means. I know what I like and what I can afford.Usually the price of gas to get to work and back


----------



## Rough House (Jun 1, 2012)

I use the humminbird 1198 on our vessel. Its an amazing unit and were really glad we bought the humminbird. The humminbird has everything you need for down and side imaging right out of the box. I believe the lowrance you have to buy seperate pieces to accommodate these features. But that could have changed, im not sure. We have had both on our boat and with all respect for lowrance because they make a great product, we like our humminbird better. JMO. we got into our unit for around $2350.00 if i remember correctly. Again either one is a great unit and you cant make a mistake either way.
Good luck in your purchase
RH


----------

